# DTG-HM1-C Vs. TEXJET



## hikaru77 (May 1, 2009)

Hi, Im from Spain and Im thinking to buy a printer.
Actually I have two offers and I dont know wich is better, I need suggestions.
DTG HM1 C and TEXJET...
I hear much about DTG, but the problem is that DTG is 5000 € (Euros) more expensive.
Somebody have a TEXJET printer and can tell me how it work?
Thanks 









*Vs.*


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a G-Jet/TEX-JET. Bought it in December 2007.
No problems here. Still happy with it. We bought it
because back then it had the biggest printing area.
40x60cm. We use the Dupont ink with it - like most printers do. We have very good support - very important !!! 
Susan


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

It's not the printer. It's the service. Who can you buy from that will take care of you (ink, Repairs, Training)?


----------



## hikaru77 (May 1, 2009)

zoom_monster said:


> It's not the printer. It's the service. Who can you buy from that will take care of you (ink, Repairs, Training)?


Yes, they will take care of all it, but I'm still undecided between these two machines:


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I would think another thing to take into consideration is the cost of consumables. Since it appears the Tex jet uses cartridges and the hm1 C I believe uses a bulk ink system, there might be quite a difference in your ink costs. Just something else to take into consideration. Also I believe the HM1 C has the wims circulation system, does the Tex jet have anyway that it mixes the white ink? This can make a big difference in maintenance on the machine.


----------



## hikaru77 (May 1, 2009)

sunnydayz said:


> I would think another thing to take into consideration is the cost of consumables. Since it appears the Tex jet uses cartridges and the hm1 C I believe uses a bulk ink system, there might be quite a difference in your ink costs. Just something else to take into consideration. Also I believe the HM1 C has the wims circulation system, does the Tex jet have anyway that it mixes the white ink? This can make a big difference in maintenance on the machine.


 
I dont know much about the system, I know the TEXJET use refillable cartridges.
The price I have in Spain for the consumables is:

For DTG HM1
White 1 Litre: 365,40 € (euros)
Others 1 Litre: 249,40 € (euros)

For TEXJET
White 1 Litre: 313,20 € (euros)
Others 1 Litre: 278,40 € (euros)

Its Ok?
Remember Im new in all this.
By the way, sorry for my bad enlgish


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

According to the main DTG website (The DTG Inkjet Printer Range) the HM-1 model has been discontinued. DTG used to have all their equipment manufactured by Mastermind in Japan. It appears that DTG will no longer be getting printers from Mastermind and is having printers manufactured elsewhere. The discontinued models also seem to include the Eclipse D1, the Eclipse D2, and the Kiosk.

Harry - Equipment Zone


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I believe the HM1 is now the HM1 C, If I am not mistaken.


----------



## hikaru77 (May 1, 2009)

equipmentzone said:


> According to the main DTG website (The DTG Inkjet Printer Range) the HM-1 model has been discontinued. DTG used to have all their equipment manufactured by Mastermind in Japan. It appears that DTG will no longer be getting printers from Mastermind and is having printers manufactured elsewhere. The discontinued models also seem to include the Eclipse D1, the Eclipse D2, and the Kiosk.
> 
> Harry - Equipment Zone


And do you think this may affect me in the future if I decide the DTG? :tipthank:


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Harry is correct, the HM-1 is discontinued, it was replaced by the HM-1 C about 7 months ago. Besides, isn't it the company that stands behind the equipment that matters? Seems to me that some very prominent figures here have continued to reassure folks that there will be parts and service for their T-Jets for years to come, even though the manufacturer went out of business and there are no solid answers to what will happen to the remnants. The four major entities of DTG - SWF East, Mesa Distributors, Impression Technologies and Impression Technologies Europe are all very solid companies with bases far broader than the direct to garment marketplace. Simple business logic says that they will not risk their long term reputation for short term gain, or, as my pastor says - "Don't sacrifice the eternal on the altar of the immediate".


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

hikaru77 said:


> Hi, Im from Spain and Im thinking to buy a printer.
> Actually I have two offers and I dont know wich is better, I need suggestions.
> DTG HM1 C and TEXJET...
> I hear much about DTG, but the problem is that DTG is 5000 € (Euros) more expensive.
> ...



hikaru77 from Spain was asking about the DTG HM1-C in Europe. The website of the European DTG distributor (The DTG Inkjet Printer Range) shows the HM1 as a discontinued model and does not show another model HM1 as a 2009 product offering. This applies, of course, for the European distributor and does not indicate what the status of the HM1-C is in other parts of the world. There have been reports that DTG will not be carrying printers made by Mastermind.

Harry - Equipment Zone


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> There have been reports that DTG will not be carrying printers made by Mastermind.


There have also been reports that Equipment Zone will be releasing a re-branded direct to garment printer at the Indy Printwear show. We maintain a good relationship with our manufacturers - the models that we choose to market are the ones we feel most confident in. SWF East has not discontinued the HM-1 C, we continue to get these units in on a regular basis and are selling them at a healthy clip.


----------



## Shawn S (Apr 14, 2009)

Where are the HM-1 units manufactured?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

The HM-1 is manufactured by Mastermind in Japan.


Harry - Equipment Zone


----------



## pafitis (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi i am thinking to buy a texjet plus printer and i need your opinion about the machine from your experience from all these years.


----------

